
Checkout reminder-app to stay on top of your tasks - priyankp10
https://github.com/priyankp10/reminder-app
======
priyankp10
Reminder app runs locally on a server listening on the port you can configure
during installation. With a use of a process manager, pm2, it can also start
reminder-app during your machine startup (we support all platform Linux,
Windows, and MacOS).

Reminder app allows you to setup up reminders and can notify you, when they
are due, using a web push notifications. The notification only works if the
browser is open, however, the reminder-app tab does not need to be open to get
those notifications. We also plan to write an extension in near feature so you
can add reminder's easily.

